# Lionheads



## SilverRabbit (Oct 12, 2011)

I was hoping to see in the ARBA for any Lionhead breeders, but they are not even in the List of any of the rabbits! 
Whats up with that?
Are there not any Lionhead breeders anywhere? (they're my wife's favorite kind of bunny)


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 12, 2011)

Lionheads arent arba yet, but they are working on it, If you want an lionhead look up the lionhead rabbit club or search on google for breeders!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 12, 2011)

You can also look at local rescues. There are many lionheads in bunny jail. petfinder.com is a great place to start.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.lionheadrabbit.net/


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 12, 2011)

Lionheads on not yet a recognized breed. While it is being worked on, it is a long process that takes years. Since they are not recognized by ARBA yet, they are not listed on the website. 

There are breeders out there. You may find some local ones through local breeder clubs. Even if there aren't any listed on the members list, you can always e-mail them and ask if they know of any in the area (be sure to include your area if you don't live really close to where the club is based). Even going to a show can be good to meet breeders and see if they have anything for sale at the show. 

If you aren't looking to get a show rabbit (you can show lionheads, but they can't compete for Best in Show), you can see if there are any in local resuces or online ads. You never really know what you may find.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 12, 2011)

I did a search on petfinder in Indiana (near you I think) and the first bunny to come up was a very beautiful lionhead gal. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19771431

Hope that helps if you're looking to rescue a bun.


----------



## SilverRabbit (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I am really looking forward to getting a bunny this spring.


----------



## moparmomma (Dec 9, 2011)

I am in Michigan just north of Detroit. I am a lionhead breeder and both my doe and buck are pedigreed. We are hoping eventually the ARBA will recognize the breed. We are just few and far between right now. I LOVE this breed. Sundance and Belvedere are the names of my bunnies! Good luck to you!


----------

